# Why do notifications for certain apps stop working after restoring?



## exzacklyright (Oct 3, 2011)

I restore "missing apps and data" with TiBu. Then I never get notifications for certain apps until I uninstall / reinstall. Any idea how to fix this?


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Such as? I only restore a few apps, but I haven't noticed this problem.


----------



## exzacklyright (Oct 3, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Such as? I only restore a few apps, but I haven't noticed this problem.


Multiple apps. Voxer...facebook.. etc


----------



## codesplice (Oct 21, 2011)

Some apps may need to be reinitialized for their synchronization settings to take effect. Next time try just going to Settings > Apps and clearing the Data for the affect applications. When you launch the app again, it should prompt you for your account information and set up the appropriate "push" connection.


----------



## exzacklyright (Oct 3, 2011)

yeah i might just have to not restore data for those apps


----------



## codesplice (Oct 21, 2011)

exzacklyright said:


> yeah i might just have to not restore data for those apps


You may even be able to restore the data *after* re-establishing the app's connection to its respective service. Another thing that may be helpful would be to restore the Android device ID using TitaniumBackup, which I believe should be an automatic option on your first run of TiBu on a new ROM.


----------



## exzacklyright (Oct 3, 2011)

codesplice said:


> You may even be able to restore the data *after* re-establishing the app's connection to its respective service. Another thing that may be helpful would be to restore the Android device ID using TitaniumBackup, which I believe should be an automatic option on your first run of TiBu on a new ROM.


Re-establishing the apps connection does nothing. I usually just hit ignore for the device ID part because then I don't have to reboot but maybe I should restore it.


----------

